# Tennesse walkers..what do you like or dislike about them



## Dock (Jun 13, 2010)

Give pros and cons of Tennessee walking horses!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I love walkers. I just HATE the majority of their owners, in my neck of the woods. :lol: There is definitely a "type" associated with walker owners in this area.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

They are definantly a cool breed. I have known several different Walkers that had both the new and older body types (my friends could easily pass for a Morgan! haha) I don't paticularly like te huge size of alot of them as well as their gate IN COMPARISON to a Paso Fino. I like the gaiteds that move up and down in their action, not forward and out. That has always made me think that the Tenneesee Walkers are extremly uncordinated. The owner of the barn I work for has lots of them since he has a bad back, and it is fun to see thesre guys when they go back and forth to our barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

They can sure as heck outpace a Foxtrotter!

I was on a trail ride this past weekend, I was riding a Foxtrotter. He wasn't an exceptional horse, not with a fast or huge Foxtrot like Loki, but he was pretty much 'average'. Gaited good, nice to ride.

The barn owner was on her hubby's _hugely fat_ TWH mare. I mean this girl was HUGE, looked almost like a draft! But dang, when she let that mare gait out, us poor people on the Foxtrotters (there where four Foxtrotters, one Walker) couldn't keep up! I pushed my guy into a easy rocking canter and was just barely able to keep up with her. 

I wished I was riding Loki so dang bad. He's been clocked, in full Foxtrot, at 19mph, betcha he could've kept up with that walkin' girl :lol:


----------

